# Ab belts ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Has anyone got one or used one ?


I must admit I'm a lazy git when it comes to any form of excercise.

Do they work ? Or are they a expensive gimmick ?


All views/opinions welcome.


Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you been watching Dragons Den. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

i think that the silence on this topic speaks volumes
Theres nowt better than a good work out, not a gimmick. 8) 
Lots for sale on Boot fairs. :roll: 
Clive


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually they work in a way (Bruce lee used a very basic concept) but by maintaining the muscle.

However what they don't do (and everyones big mistake when it comes to these devices) is get rid of fat.

Everyone has a 6 pack but its hidden underneath fat and doing more situps dosen't get rid of fat (shock horror) only burning more calories than you consume will do that. (yes situps burn calories but not enough to lose weight)

You can burn fat by doing cardio and weight lifting (muscles).......cardio is faster at burning fat but weightlifting (muscles) is without doubt the best longterm way of burning fat and keeping it off.

You CANNOT turn fat into muscle.


Dieting does NOT work...... sensible eating is what works.


----------

